# Better to go through a full service t shirt company?



## TheLad (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello everyone, I have my first design ready to send to a vendor. My question is whether it's better to go through a full service company such as Custom Ink, or one that just sends the transfers. Price is not necessarily the issue, I'm more worried about the overall quality of the end product. Does Custom Ink produce high quality products?


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

I would use a different service than CustomInk - but we are a small print shop so I could be biased 

I think you will have better luck with someone that will care about your return business. We've had several people come to us because an online printer messed up or printed shirts poorly and didn't care to fix it - they have millions of people on their site a day, who cares about one person?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, Custom Ink produces high quality products but custom transfers have the advantage of ordering a few more than you need so when your customer needs some additional shirts printed you will have them on hand to deliver immediately. The quality of the end product is similar.


----------

